
Canvas Demos: demos, games, tools and tutorials for the HTML canvas element - bd
http://www.canvasdemos.com/
======
talvisota
I find it rather corny that a page promoting use of HTML Canvas uses _Flash_
itself to represent _textual headings_ on the page.

(Noticed it when scrolling with the mouse wheel suddenly malfunctioned as the
cursor hit the space right to a sub-heading.)

